# Advice on purchasing suitcases.



## Sue Ellen (26 Jun 2007)

I don't do a lot of travelling out of the country so would only occasionally use suit cases. Having said this I would like to buy a set. I'm looking for advice on what most people find to be the most practical and easy to wheel types.

I had thought of buying the hard shell type because I think they would last longer and not get broken too easily on being thrown around by the airline. Argos have this set which would appear to be good value 

Dunnes also have some sets which look to be quite strong and serviceable and I'm just wondering if anyone has bought the hard shell type there and how do you find them?

On the other hand are the shell ones not a good idea and if so why not?

Thanks.


----------



## nad (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*

I bought the hard shell type very similar to what argos are selling, but would not reccomend them as after 4 flight's 1 had cracked and a 2nd had lost it's shape and was then difficult to close hope these view's are of help to you.


----------



## dawnsurprise (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*

we bought "TRIPP" hard shell cases in the sale in debenims..(expensive but worth it).. lifetime guarangee.. and were quite light too.... so far no problems, they have 4 wheels on the bottom which is just fantastic as you can wheel the case beside you or pull it behind you...clothes dont get wet if its raining outside.... i would also recommend buying a belt to strap around your case.... we had the misfortune of having a case burst open and our case arrived on the conveyor belt all over the place, where the container was dropped outside causing our case to burst (not our new ones i might add) 

make sure your case has wheels!!!!


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*

I'd recommend the Samsonite Hard ones...find them very good and very durable.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*

Aren't hard shell cases heavier?  Is that a good idea in the age of restrictions on what you can carry in hand luggage and baggage allowances?

We have a set of TRIPP soft cases we bought in Debenhams and are happy with them-they are good value in the sale (which starts soon).

I don't think I have ever had anything broken in stowed luggage (probably lucky) but always take care to pack breakables in the middle of clothes etc.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*



CCOVICH said:


> Aren't hard shell cases heavier? Is that a good idea in the age of restrictions on what you can carry in hand luggage and baggage allowances?
> I don't think I have ever had anything broken in stowed luggage (probably lucky) but always take care to pack breakables in the middle of clothes etc.


 
I don't think they are heavier to be honest...if they are it's negligible. 
I'd echo your point about careful packing of breakables and suggest packing liquids (shampoo etc) in sandwich/jiffy bags to avoid accidents.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*

Another problem someone mentioned to me recently was the lack of flexibility with hard shell cases, e.g. when trying to wedge them into the boot of a car.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: Advice on purchasing suit cases.*



CCOVICH said:


> Another problem someone mentioned to me recently was the lack of flexibility with hard shell cases, e.g. when trying to wedge them into the boot of a car.


 
That is relevant alright although overall I think rigidness is a good thing. (no giggles from the back row please!)


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

_Irish Times Pricewatch _had a feature on cases yesterday but they never said where the individual items reviewed and priced were available from!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Jun 2007)

Consider purchasing your set abroad. I purchased some competively priced suitcases in Spain recently.


----------



## Firefly (27 Jun 2007)

We bought a pair of Samsonite wheelies a few years ago and they're the biz...our ones have 4 wheels which is so much better than 2 as you can just glide the case along next to you instead of lifting it behind you and it banging of your leg!


----------



## Yachtie (27 Jun 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Consider purchasing your set abroad.


 
Seconded!


----------



## tiger (27 Jun 2007)

Would agree with the points above.  I have a rigid Delsey, which has served me well over the years.  From all the scratches & bangs on it though, it looks like luggage takes alot of abuse once it leaves your sight!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Consider purchasing your set abroad. I purchased some competively priced suitcases in Spain recently.


And wear all your clothes on the outbound flight?


----------



## addob (27 Jun 2007)

I would take into consideration the weight of the suitcase, with weight restriction getting tighter and tighter, should you decide to take a plane the weight of your suitcase can make a big difference in what you can bring.
I remember being in a shop that sold suitcases and they went so far as to have a scale to weigh the suitcases, you might be surprised how much some of them weigh when empty whether they are hard shelled or not.
One other point, if you are looking for a set, make sure they all fit in eachother nicely as this will help with storage.
Happy searching!


----------



## Northerngirl (27 Jun 2007)

Dont buy any luggage from Dunnes- completely unreliable, flimsy & waste of money. Suitcase split after 1 airline journey, clothes all over conyeyor belt....
Dont know which area you are in, but the Outlet Centre in Banbridge have a luggage outlet with most of the good brands, ie Samsonite, Carlton,, etc; at reduced prices, however maybe not too much of a saving with euro conversion to streling??


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Jun 2007)

Thank you all for the very helpful replies.  Having thought about the problems that may occur with the cheaper versions of the hard shell type I might take a wander around the shops when the sales are on and bear all of the above in mind.


----------



## z108 (27 Jun 2007)

I'd go for the cheapest ones which have wheels. I got a suitcase on wheels for 10 euro somewhere and it lasted me for 2 years during which I went off on weekends about 6 or 7 times. I  never had to worry about it. It still works although the handle is broken and as long as it holds my junk together I dont worry about it. For a long haul flight I would think about getting a good strong suitcase on wheels but not for a short flight.
I still have a working hard shell suitcase fom dunnes by the way which was bought about 5 years ago for 20 pounds or was it euro. Its a little bit small and the handle is dodgy but it still holds my junk together.


----------



## shesells (28 Jun 2007)

Brand Central a Rathdowney have a really good luggage place (not much else though). We got 3 hard cases, all with 4 wheels, for under €200. These cases have done at least 40 flights each in the last 3 years and only just showing signs of wear and tear.

4 wheels definitely the way to go, I would never buy a 2 wheeler again!


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jun 2007)

we got the Dunnes ones recently and they are ideal...lasted the journey we took recently.
They even came with the weight stamped on it which is important if you use Ryanair


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

tosullivan said:


> They even came with the weight stamped on it which is important if you use Ryanair


Why? Sure they weight the checked baggage anyway to determine the (presumably filled) weight themselves.


----------



## dawnsurprise (28 Jun 2007)

unfortunately is was a dunnes case that burst open on us!.... mind you it had done us for a few trips!


----------



## Cahir (29 Jun 2007)

I bought a Dunnes case a couple of years ago and the handle broke after one journey.  I bought a smaller case in TJ Maxx in America and it's lasted me a few years and a lot of trips.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (29 Jun 2007)

shesells said:


> Brand Central a Rathdowney have a really good luggage place (not much else though). We got 3 hard cases, all with 4 wheels, for under €200. These cases have done at least 40 flights each in the last 3 years and only just showing signs of wear and tear.
> 
> 4 wheels definitely the way to go, I would never buy a 2 wheeler again!


 
Tell us. Where did you go to on all those trips?


----------



## shesells (29 Jun 2007)

Trying to take advantage of being child-free for now we do a lot of travelling. 

We've done 3 multi city visits to Asia in as many years, Thailand, Malaysia & Vietnam.

If we're going to the US, we tend to do 3-4 cities but that could be 8 flights to get the best price. We're Air France frequent flyers and status is earned by sectors flown as well a smiles so it doesn't bother us to fly Delta to and in the US and say go Dublin-Atlanta-LA rather than direct as we do better miles wise than if we flew direct from here. 

It was only when I sat down to write that original comment that I realised I did over 20 flights last year alone, and only 2 for work.


----------



## emmt (29 Jun 2007)

Have the samsonite cloth suitcase and find it really good. There is little or no weight in it when it's empty and is really easy to wheel. Can pull it along by a strap or there is a handle you can lift out of the side of it as well.

TJ Maxx has some good bargains in luggage. I saw some samsonite luggage there at a very reasonable price and there were sets of the same type of luggage. now, the only thing was the colours can be kinda funky but I like this. Cases are easier to spot on the conveyor belt


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Oct 2007)

In the market for a new suitcase what are the best shops in the Dublin area to get one?

Undecided whether to get the hard case or soft case..?

Using it to travel to Asia for 3 weeks so going to be dragged around a bit

Just looking for sturdy. Will check out the usual places Debenhams, Arnotts, Clearys anywhere else

This shop still open ?


----------



## homebird (26 Oct 2007)

I got a wheel along case in TK Max in Blanchardstown a few years ago. It cost £30 at the time. It is in perfect condition despite being used everytime I go away. It is light in weight. The wheels are small but effective. I think bigger wheels are better but probably heavier. A friend of mine invested in a rigid case recently. It weighed 7.5kg - taking half her baggage allowance!


----------



## scatriona (26 Oct 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> In the market for a new suitcase what are the best shops in the Dublin area to get one?
> 
> Undecided whether to get the hard case or soft case..?
> 
> ...


 
Try TK max, they do all the good brands like Antler & Delsey, and the other more famous one I can't remember the name of!


----------



## jrewing (26 Oct 2007)

I have had a hard case Samsonite (4 wheel) for 6 years now which has seen a fair bit of travel. 

On my last trip, the lock/catch mechanism was smashed (presumably by baggage handlers) but the two side catched kept the bag intact. Although it was out of warranty, I called Samsonite, who sent me the replacement part free of charge, no questions asked.

This is great customer care and I will buy Samsonite again.


----------



## miselemeas (27 Oct 2007)

Yes Adamsons are still open - they have a great selection of reliable luggage and are brilliant for repairs

Go for the 4-wheelers every time and put a luggage strap and big label on for easy identification on the carousel - its a good idea to put your name and address inside too


----------



## sabre Man (27 Oct 2007)

I would advise checking the wheels carefully. Don't buy unless they're integrated, otherwise they'll get damaged easily.


----------



## IrishGunner (27 Oct 2007)

Debenhams are having a sale on for Luggage

Looks like I will get one here. Have gone off the idea of buying hard case as easier to put clothes in a squash them down with soft luggage. Looking at the tripp bags


----------



## so-crates (27 Oct 2007)

Have four different cases from four different manufacturers (Antler, Tula, Samsonite and I can't recall the name of the last manufacturer). All soft cases, and I travel a lot. I have never had an issue with a soft case and would never buy a hard case because it is less manoeverable, and from what I have seen they are usually smaller capacity for the same size case, besides they seem to get marked so easily. I also would be loathe to buy a four-wheeler. All well and good until you have to tackle escalators or for that matter a corner and nothing annoys me more in airports than dodging trailing baggage so I would be conscious of it all the time. The Antler is about 6 years old and has flown hundreds of times all over the world, it is still presentable, usable, the handle still works, the wheels are fine in fact aside from being a bit scuffed and missing the zip tag (which I can live without), it is still grand and I use it regularly. Can't decide which one to recommend, I find them all good depending on what I need.


----------



## Carpenter (28 Oct 2007)

shesells said:


> Brand Central a Rathdowney have a really good luggage place (not much else though). We got 3 hard cases, all with 4 wheels, for under €200.


I bought a case in this place recently and seemed to be very good value.  It's too soon to comment about quality yet though.


----------



## shesells (28 Oct 2007)

so-crates said:


> I also would be loathe to buy a four-wheeler. All well and good until you have to tackle escalators or for that matter a corner and nothing annoys me more in airports than dodging trailing baggage so I would be conscious of it all the time.


 
You miss the point totally...a four-wheeler doesn't need to trail behind you as two-wheelers do. A four wheeler can be pushed by your side without having to be tilted in any way.

I would never again buy a two-wheeler.


----------



## Sim2 (31 Oct 2007)

I bought a set of suitcases in Lidl for 50 Euros earlier this year and they are great.  I had a set from Dunnes Stores before that and the zips on both cases went so I won't be buying there again.


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Nov 2007)

Saw those Tripp cases, large ones, in Debenhams today reduced from something like 150 euro to 60!!!  Going to get one tomorrow if hopefully they still have them!!  I bought a Voyager large case in one of those Bag Shops during the summer.  One trip abroad and the handle wont rise up anymore.  It cost about 30 or 40 I think but its too large to carry and useless without the handle.


----------



## mell61 (27 Nov 2007)

I was up in the Outlet in Banbridge at the weekend, and the samsonite have a 3for2 promotion on a lot of their stock. Checking the prices there are some very good value to be had, in addition to the 3for 2 promo.
We've both hard shelled cases and fabric cases, and my person preference is the fabric cases, as its extendable and light enough for cabin baggage. The expandable bit comes in very handy when going through the UK with their 1 x bag policy, so I can throw in my laptop case and handbag just to pass through security.
The only other cavaet about hard shell cases is that in the past 7 trips to the US we've twice had our locks cut off our cases by Homeland security (can't remember their exact name TSA or something), and had to buy replacement locks, other people on our flights had the locks on their hard cases broken open - at least we have the option of just buying a new lock, their bags are beyond repair, and you don't get compensation.
(I've since ready that if you have books in your case they come up looking 'suspicious', so as I go mad buying books in Barns and Noble every time, its probably why my case has been checked).


----------



## myate (27 Nov 2007)

I use a soft-ish Tripp bag for short trips, best suitcase ever. I used to travel every other week for work for 3 years, so it got thrown around all airports around the world, and not 1 problem with it (except the Tripp badge came off!)
For longer stays I use a Samsonite hard shell case. Again great bag, no problems with it. It's got dents in it but hasn't cracked. It does weigh something like 2-3 kilos when empty so need to be mindfull of that when stuffing it full. It has the combination lock builtin in the top of the case, so when I go to the US, I just leave it at the open combination so they can look in it if they want, and usually do!
If you do alot of travelling, I recommend getting a good brand suitcase.


----------



## Happy_Harry (27 Nov 2007)

mell61 said:


> The only other cavaet about hard shell cases is that in the past 7 trips to the US we've twice had our locks cut off our cases by Homeland security (can't remember their exact name TSA or something), and had to buy replacement locks, other people on our flights had the locks on their hard cases broken open - at least we have the option of just buying a new lock, their bags are beyond repair, and you don't get compensation.
> (I've since ready that if you have books in your case they come up looking 'suspicious', so as I go mad buying books in Barns and Noble every time, its probably why my case has been checked).


 
Never lock your suitcase when flying to the US (or anywhere else forn that matter I guess) - I am actually amazed you were not told at check in=, just make sure your valuables are in your hand luggage


----------



## Flymask (27 Nov 2007)

Happy_Harry said:


> Never lock your suitcase when flying to the US


 
I hadn't heard this one before, but then I haven't been to the US since before 9/11. I ALWAYS lock my case with a padlock. I'm going to the US at the end of Dec so y'all reckon to leave the case open? At what point/where do the checks occur? Is it at the Irish airport or on arrival in the US? If it's in the US, does this cause major delays in picking up luggage etc? Just interested as I have a connecting flight which involves change of terminal so a bit worried about delays.


----------



## Happy_Harry (27 Nov 2007)

From the The hague US Embassy [broken link removed]:

*11. Suitcases* 
Suitcases should be transported unlocked. The Transportation Security Administration (TSA) opens suitcases at random. Possible costs of breaking open the suitcases are for the owner. Suitcases with approved locks may be locked. There is a list of approved locks on the TSA website.


----------



## soy (28 Nov 2007)

Flymask said:


> I hadn't heard this one before, but then I haven't been to the US since before 9/11. I ALWAYS lock my case with a padlock. I'm going to the US at the end of Dec so y'all reckon to leave the case open? At what point/where do the checks occur? Is it at the Irish airport or on arrival in the US? If it's in the US, does this cause major delays in picking up luggage etc? Just interested as I have a connecting flight which involves change of terminal so a bit worried about delays.



I think they only check luggage on flights originating in the US, so you should be ok with locking it on the way over. (I travel there most months and always lock my case on the flight over).


----------



## mell61 (3 Dec 2007)

Against not locking your suitcase, apparently your insurance won't cover you for any losses incurred for traveling without securing your stuff.  In terms of valuables yes I always carry any high value items with me, but just considering the total cost of my make up bag (start to add up foundation, lipstick, make up remover... they add up very quickly).
Also what if your case is used to smuggle drugs?  someone pops a nice bag of something into my bag after I check it in, do you really think the nice man at customs will believe me that the only things I'm smuggling back are jeans and runners!   As I recall there was a gang doing just that (out of miami I think), using passengers bags to transport to specific airports and letting baggage handler at the other airport retrieve it!

I'll take the chance with having some cheap locks cut off rather than face the implication of not locking my case!


----------

